# Ape completes human education



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

At long last, I have done it. I have finished my PhD, and thereby completed my human education which started at age 4 or earlier. The other gorillas said I was mad. They were right. :yay

I thought it would never happen. I should have finished at least a year ago or even 2. The first year or two of my degree, the social anxiety and depression screwed up my performance so much that I lost all motivation. I gradually got some of it back, but it was hard. Even as little as 4 months ago I was wondering if it would ever get done. Over the past few years I frequently took long walks, wondering if I would ever finish.

Well finally I can make my first ever thread in the 'Triumphs' section. Now I need to find a new source of social anxiety. Oh don't worry, I will find one pretty quickly. The vast global conspiracy against me will make sure of it. :yay

And also, 5000-th post! :hb


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Congrats. Have a banana


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Soon enough we would finish examining you, and then we would sent you free.

Congrats


----------



## SouthernTom (Jul 19, 2014)

Congrats ape!!! :clap

Now that you're all educated and stuff, does this mean you're gonna stop throwing your poop at me?


----------



## inane (Oct 21, 2013)

That's a really amazing accomplishment that very few people in the world will ever achieve. Congrats  What was it in?


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

YAY! You worked hard for that, well done!


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

That's awesome. Congrats!


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Congrats! tbh I thought this was a triumph for an actual gorilla completing a human test, haha. but people can call you Doc now.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Aribeth said:


> Congrats. Have a banana


Yay, banana! (PS. How did you get that banana?)



Umpalumpa said:


> Soon enough we would finish examining you, and then we would sent you free.
> 
> Congrats


Yay, being set free! I don't have to worry about anything any more. Except making a living, but who cares about that.



SouthernTom said:


> Congrats ape!!! :clap
> 
> Now that you're all educated and stuff, does this mean you're gonna stop throwing your poop at me?


No way in hell! Poop flinging is our proudest tradition!



inane said:


> That's a really amazing accomplishment that very few people in the world will ever achieve. Congrats  What was it in?


Thanks. It was in physics.



seafolly said:


> YAY! You worked hard for that, well done!


Thanks... and I haven't seen you in eons... so this is very fortuitous. :yay



musiclover55 said:


> That's awesome. Congrats!


What you say is correct. Gratitude is expressed in the traditional human form.



coeur_brise said:


> Congrats! tbh I thought this was a triumph for an actual gorilla completing a human test, haha. but people can call you Doc now.


I'm sooo drunk right now so I didn't understand what you said, but I'll re-read it in the morning and hopefully it will make sense.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Ape in space said:


> Yay, banana! (PS. How did you get that banana?)


Google


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Ape in space said:


> Thanks... and I haven't seen you in eons... so this is very fortuitous. :yay


It's great seeing a familiar name here. 

I definitely remember sitting on my bed two apartments ago with some sort of math problem and you explained it quite thoroughly. Chemistry maybe? Anyway, years later I still appreciate it.


----------



## AntiAnxiety (Jan 8, 2011)

Congratulations, man. Doctor Ape has a nice ring to it. Can't wait until I get mine.


----------



## Putin (May 21, 2013)

For some reason, I don't believe you're really a gorilla.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Yaaay well done my ffraffy gorilla friend! I would give you a big cuddle but I fear that one squeeze from you and your immense strength would pulverise my fragile human body. Instead I will eat some banananas in your honour.


----------



## spiritsshinethrough (Oct 22, 2014)

...I'm the only forum newbie in this thread. Heh. 

Do you know what job you'll look for? Or perhaps you have one lined up already?


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Congratulations Ape!!! That's amazing!


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## Cylon (Mar 15, 2013)

Amazing, GREAT job!!


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

That's impressive. Congratulations! °˖✧◝(⁰▿⁰)◜✧˖°


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

Koko all be like, "Holla!".


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

P.S Congrats! That's really awesome!


----------



## Korahan (Oct 28, 2014)

Congratulations Dr. Ape!!


----------



## absreim (Jun 19, 2012)

Congrats! What are you thinking about doing with your recently earned doctorate?


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

So I've just had my graduation ceremony and gotten my diploma, so I am now officially Dr. Ape. And all it cost me was my soul. :nerd:


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

Congrats


----------

